# Is it ok?



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Is it ok to feed chickens old eggs? I've had this gigantic egg on the counter for over a month and we just blew it out. Is it ok to cook and feed this back to them or should I just toss it?


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I would just throw it away. I wouldn't want my flock to get into the habit of eating eggs.


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

Unless of course, theres one exception to that... If your hens eggs are having very thin shells and constantly cracking on their own, id crush up egg shells (never the yoke thats what gets them into eating their own eggs) and then mix them in with whatever feed ur using for the birds. This is because the lack in shell thickness is lack in Calcium in the birds body. You give them the shells, itll increase their Calcium levels. Its real complex, but that sums it up!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

ThreeJ said:


> I would just throw it away. I wouldn't want my flock to get into the habit of eating eggs.


Eggs are actually an amazing source of nutrition for the flock. I always feed my new chicks scrambled egg in their mash. Chickens also don't have the capacity to think like people. They don't equate what they lay as the same thing as a cooked scrambled egg. Just like a dog who is fed cooked chicken won't equate the live chicken it's protecting as the same thing.

Gen: I would go ahead and not waste the egg. As long as there's no rotten smell it would be a nice treat for them.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I feed them eggs all the time! I just wasn't sure about the age of it. As it's actually gotten brutally cold here now I've been making them a treat of oatmeal with a couple of eggs cooked into it with cracked corn and black sunflower seeds mixed in. I split it up into two plates and give it to them warm. They love it. I try to do it before dusk so they burn it off during the night and keep warm but it's usually easier to make in the morning.


----------

